

Tell HN: Our startup, CarcodeSMS, has been acquired by Edmunds.com - JangoSteve
http://www.edmunds.com/car-news/edmundscom-acquires-carcode-sms-to-help-shoppers-dealers.html

======
JangoSteve
Long time Hacker Newser here (and one of the founders of CarcodeSMS). Just
wanted to share with HN, as we're really excited. As part of their plans for
the product, they're making it free for car dealerships to use, and would like
to roll it out to all dealerships nationwide. Please feel free to ask me any
questions or anything like that.

 _EDIT: One of the cool things about this, is that we won their Hackomotive
competition back in February this year, and we 're the first startup that
Edmunds has every acquired, since they were founded in 1966 (and since
Edmunds.com was started in 1995)._

~~~
mindcrime
Congratulations!

~~~
JangoSteve
Thanks! I have to say it's been an awesome experience working with Edmunds.

